# Saving birch bark



## TerryB (May 4, 2013)

I've just salvaged a limb from a paper birch which I plan to make into some small rustic candle holders. What finish can i put on the outside to keep the bark white and attached. I was thinking maybe spray lacquer, but I'm VERY open to other ideas.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It would depend on the lacquer you use whether it would preserve the color. Nothing you can spray on will help keep the bark on. Usually wood has to be cut in winter when the tree is dormate to retain the bark. 

The most common lacquer available in rattle cans and the box stores is a type known as nitrocellulose lacquer. It is made from dissolving cotton fibers for the cellulose. You know how a cotton tee shirt turns yellow as it ages so does this type of lacquer. If you have the means of spraying you might go to a real paint store and try to get some precatalyzed lacquer. This lacquer is made from acrylic resins and will remain clear. If you don't have the means of spraying you might use a water based polyurethane or any finish that says it's acrylic.


----------



## TerryB (May 4, 2013)

Thanks, Steve. Don't have a sprayer. I'll see what I can find that's acrylic or water-based.


----------



## TerryB (May 4, 2013)

*Saving Birch Bark - A Failure*

Steve,

Just a follow-up. I bought a spray can of Minwax water-based Polycrylic. It instantly yellowed the bark on my test piece.

I am currently planning to just leave the pieces unfinished, unless someone has something better to try. I do not have spray facilities and am never likely to.


----------

